# A few corn stalk bales and Stines



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t34.0-12/12202055_1089815231031188_451674668_n.jpg?oh=64fc8571e19256722bcfb3dd441ca4e2&oe=563E20D9


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

2-3kish bales?

How many in the feedlot?

Neighbors are gonna be STARTING combining corn probably this week. Had 200 ac custom beans left a couple days ago. And some others are done.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

total bales not all shown is around 12K??

total cattle not all shown around 10K??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

some more bales,same feedlot.

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12065879_925452590877265_7357924796919809172_n.jpg?oh=11d70eed92236087258f7de246c7ce83&oe=56C2FD85

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/12191759_925452087543982_8815280552931501348_n.jpg?oh=72dc70a99731ec1c8ac79964bc85c9a3&oe=56B4951A


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there anything left of that bottom row sitting on end by spring?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Is there anything left of that bottom row sitting on end by spring?


they get to be in pretty tough shape after spring rains.He has about 500 left from last yr.They are pretty much junk now.

A few guys here put up sheds for bedding for about half of what they use.Use up what's outside first before spring rains and save the seeded stuff until last.

The windbreak stack,toad stool style is used up in March.And yea the bottom row turns to shit fast after that.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Man, Probably wear out one round baler a year rolling those stalks. Us guys in the east just don't see/move the volume you guys out there do....


----------

